# Phresh Filters VS. Can-Filters ?



## Dreadheadgrow (Oct 23, 2010)

I am going to be buying a new carbon filter, and have heard that Can-Filters are nearly fool-proof and smell proof. I have not heard much about Phresh Filters, but they are cheaper and lighter, but _claim_ to have the same scrubbing ability. Is it really worth ditching out the extra money for the can-filter made by can-fan company, or does the Phresh filter really work that well.


----------



## hoagtech (Oct 23, 2010)

Can filters are better. Phresh filters weigh less meaning less money in shipment but less durability. Can is now making different light material filters too. but I would go with classic can.


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Oct 24, 2010)

Is there anyone out there with experience using Phresh filters? Is it worth the saved money?


----------



## Medi 1 (Oct 24, 2010)

we design our own filters. we used to be called phat filter. now they are names GP. bets carbon out there is used in them. and are cheep.

http://www.mygreenplanet.com/products.php?product=Dragon-Filter


----------



## fred flintstoned (Oct 24, 2010)

Also investigate Mountain Air filters. They cost more, but last three years. That's what they claim anyway. Mine's been going almost that long with no problems.
Fred


----------



## mrduke (Oct 24, 2010)

fresh filter do sound good to me as well, just because there 30-80 bucks cheaper. BUT usually you get what you pay for.


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the other brands guys, I am gonna take a look into them but I am mainly looking at the products available at my local grow shop. I am hoping to find someone who has used a phresh filter, as I know many who use the can-filters without a problem. They just weigh more (harder to mount at ceiling) and cost a little more.


----------



## zeropercentthc (Oct 24, 2010)

hoagtech said:


> Can filters are better. Phresh filters weigh less meaning less money in shipment but less durability. Can is now making different light material filters too. but I would go with classic can.


If can filters have less carbon surface area, (at least per mass of carbon compared to Phresh) how does that make them better?
The supposed selling point of Phresh is their carbon is more broken down and has more surface area than the uneconomical large chunky carbon of other brands.

Anyway, brands I've heard recommended are Can, Phresh, Phat/Rhino, and Mountain Air. Probably can't go wrong with any of these but I don't know.



Medi 1 said:


> we design our own filters. we used to be called phat filter. now they are names GP. bets carbon out there is used in them. and are cheep.
> 
> http://www.mygreenplanet.com/products.php?product=Dragon-Filter


From Rhino Filters:



> Recently there has been a copy right issue regarding the name Phat filters we used to use. Due to the success of the court order we had to re brand our filters. We do not manufacture filters under the name Phat filters anymore. There are filters that look similar to our filters but are of a much lower quality


http://www.rhinofilter.com/


----------



## stoney917 (Oct 24, 2010)

i always used can brand filters and fans and have no complaints at all except in my case they r fuckin heavy as hell. i recently purchased a similar size phresh filter and its half the weight and works as good if not better its in the rc48 carbon. now i cant say anything for how long it will work good as myne been inuse for only a few days so far but i would reccomend phresh. it was reccomended to me by alot of satisfied customers that talked me into switchin. i guess how u plan on mounting it would affect the decesion. if its gonna just sit on the floor i wouldnt of swithcd


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Oct 25, 2010)

bump bump in the trunk, any more smelly ideas?


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Oct 25, 2010)

I have 20+ plants in various stages of flower. I have a 24" Phresh filter and a 6" Vortex fan.

Takes care of the smell 100%, couldnt be happier


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I kind of want to try out the phresh filter so I can properly hang it up, and get a larger one for the same price as heavy cans


----------



## J2M3S (Oct 26, 2010)

I just setup my first carbon setup, preparing for the 9 auto babies I have veggin now, and I must I am impressed how light weight my Phresh can is. Within the next few weeks, the real test will begin when my babies start to flower.


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 26, 2010)

My phresh filter is letting some smell get by and it's only a few months old. I remember my can filter doing the same thing, It may have lasted slightly longer.

My opinion? They both suck.


----------



## axl (Oct 26, 2010)

I have used both phresh and can filters. They both work the same as far as i can tell. The reaso ni have phresh filters now is i upgraded to tent grow rooms and they are significantly lighter, and i think its importnat to hang them at the ceiling level where hot smelly air rises to. SO, from my exerience, they both work, if you have a nice sturdy thing to hang the filter from, i would go with the fan filter for they are probably cheaper.


----------



## Medi 1 (Oct 26, 2010)

i asked about the phresh filter to our guys that make them and they said they use the same carbon as the gp or phat ones we use. is why they are lighter also. 

curious on the size and cost of the phresh you got to compare


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Item No. Description CFM MSRP 701000 Phresh® Filters 4" x 8" 150 $97.95 701005 Phresh® Filters 6" x 16" 400 $161.95 701010 Phresh® Filters 6" x 24" 550 $181.95 701015 Phresh® Filters 8" x 24" 750 $194.95


----------



## SwiftGrow (Oct 26, 2010)

I recently got 2 secret jardin tents a 4x4 dr120 and a 8x8 dr240. I'm not really worried about smell in the 4x4 because that will just be veg and cloning. I'am worried about smell in the 8x8 and really would like to purchase a phresh filter but sure what brand to trust. Now that you all have talked me into a phresh filter  what brand should I purchase?


----------



## axl (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought phresh was a brand


----------



## Medi 1 (Oct 27, 2010)

yes, phresh is a brand.

thx for thye price list, this is the GTP costings on a few sizes.
175 cfm - 93.00
375 - 109
650 - 230
and 15% off for medical


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Oct 29, 2010)

Where do I order these if need be? http://www.mygreenplanet.com/products.php?product=Dragon-Filter <those prices are different than what you posted, and there is no 375 cfm that I see.


----------



## Medi 1 (Oct 29, 2010)

ya i just checked those sizes and most are off. we had an issue with our tech building that sitge for us and has been since fired. now we have to go gthrough it all and fix it up.
i get my costs direct from our wholesale/retail price list.
you can order from that site or direct from me or if you want to send me your stae or erea i can check and see what the closest store to you is so you save on the shipping and may be able to walk in and buy it cheeper. i also do a 15% discount on any orders through me, and 20% on foods.


----------



## dee520 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm using Phresh and so far it's working good. Never used the other brand. This is the first time using a filter, at first I had everything going outside. I have a Growlab 120 six plants in flower 4 Northern Lights 1 NYPD and 1 Ultra Haze. I have the 4 X 12 filter with the home depot 6" inline duct and a 4" duct fan. 400w HPS. I was wondering if you are suppose to leave the fans going 24hr or turn it off when the light is off?


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 2, 2010)

i run mine 24/7. but will eventualy run on a sensor to come on and off at certain temps and humidity, i scrub my room so have a fan hooked to hoods and runs when lights on only then the other with the filter to it scrubs room with a filter.


----------



## Acriminal (Nov 2, 2010)

Having used both, I would definitely recommend the phresh filter over the can. First off, the Can filter use dirtier carbon, heavier metal and poor air flow. The CAN 150 flows 1260cfm while the phresh 14"x50" flows 3800cfm! The phresh also comes with a flange.

you can purchase a phresh 10"x39" which will outflow the can 150 at a much lower price. saving you over $50 and your back.

http://www.growannex.com/air-purification-odor-control/15089-phresh-filter-10-x-39--1400-cfm.html


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for that simplified comparison Acriminal!


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 4, 2010)

I currently use a Phresh filter and have used several other brands over the years. It works as well as any other brand that I've used, however, I have not found _any_ filter to be 100% effective. I would recommend using any carbon filter in conjunction with ONA (I also use ozone).


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 4, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I currently use a Phresh filter and have used several other brands over the years. It works as well as any other brand that I've used, however, I have not found _any_ filter to be 100% effective. I would recommend using any carbon filter in conjunction with ONA (I also use ozone).


Good post

All of these filters run out pretty quickly when used 24/7. None of them meet their usability ratings. My Can 33 lasted a good 6 months. My Phresh 6" x 24" has lasted 3 months and has lost 50% of its use already. It was great on my first grow. No smell at all. It has almost died out during my second grow. It is covering maybe 50% of the smell now.

I may try the Mountain Air filter next.


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Nov 4, 2010)

the reason they are lighter is because there made w/volcanic carbon and a aluminum parts in stead of steal . ive used both and would go with a freash or a phat filter


hoagtech said:


> Can filters are better. Phresh filters weigh less meaning less money in shipment but less durability. Can is now making different light material filters too. but I would go with classic can.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 5, 2010)

ya if you only get 6 month use then something not right. shouldnt die that quick unless home made. or heat, humidity or wrong set up

ive had the G.P/Phat on 24/7 and for a year and a half and still no smell. comes with a 2 year warantee, now ibve just installed a 950 cfm GP in new room.
i can say these work 100%

realy can uses steel...that can rust in a humid room...not a good idea,.


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Nov 6, 2010)

InThEwOoDs said:


> I have 20+ plants in various stages of flower. I have a 24" Phresh filter and a 6" Vortex fan.
> 
> Takes care of the smell 100%, couldnt be happier


I think I am going to go with the 6"X24" Phresh, and a 6"HO Fan


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Nov 7, 2010)

Got it today for 40% off from my local grow shop!


----------



## Sencha (Nov 8, 2010)

Can you replace the carbon in those?


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 8, 2010)

40% off was what cost in the end.


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah you can replace carbon in any of them, maybe not the intention of the company but you can. 
The filter was around $120 for a 6X24 500+ cfm, and the 6" maxfan was $120 too


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 8, 2010)

cool. same as ours are. but thats full retail on ours. just seeing how we compare to others costs seems about 40% cheeper.

the carbon would cost just as much as a new filter so why bother replacing......no more warrantee


----------



## Sencha (Nov 8, 2010)

Carbon is cheap as hell at the fish/pet store. I have 8 pounds of it. Just wondered if I bought a fancy dancy filter, if I could use my own carbon when needed.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 8, 2010)

sure but thats not the right carbon to use. that is meant to catch larger particles of poop and foods...not vapours. there is no vapours in water. you get what ya pay for there.


----------



## Sencha (Nov 8, 2010)

Fish tank carbon is not used to catch poop or food. It's used to remove the fishy smell. Trust me, I have 15 years of aquarium experience.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 8, 2010)

ok well i buold filters. and im saying its tyhe wrong stuff. read up on the puurosity of the carbon. thats what makes the duiff. those holes are larger. we need smaller and more of them deeper into the chunk of carbon to hold better. we spent years researchin this and is why ours are the longest lasting out there. we move about a 43 foot trailer worht a month, must be good

heres a bit of a read.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activated_carbon


----------



## Sencha (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry bro. It's not the wrong stuff. I buy activated carbon from the pet store in various sizes and quantities. I can't stand for someone telling us that, "the carbon would cost just as much as a new filter so why bother replacing......no more warrante".

I admit that I did not know if the carbon in your filters, or your competitors filters, was replaceable. If the carbon in any of the filters mentioned in this thread is truly replaceable it can be done for less than $20.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 9, 2010)

well no offence but you obvioulsy know nothing about how carbon works,.i dont care if they cut ours open and voifd the warantee or buy new ones. the diff is the surface erea. yes the pet store may look bigger chunks to the eye but that means nothing., its how it was made or heated to create deeper pockets inside it. means it has way more surface erea...by using the deeper pockets or pours tyhat makes more surface erea. not a bigger chunk. there is less pourosity in those so means less surface erea.
i think tis funny a pet store shopper tells a filter designer and manufacturer hes wrong on how carbon works...you have the ability to see what microns the carbon there grabs??? even provided a read on the diff didnt i. obviously didnt read it.
use what ya want i realy dont care. this isnt a bs thing to sell more. could care less.


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 9, 2010)

Medi, I really think you should post some pics of the building you work in or your work space because in every one of your posts, you're either plugging your products or claiming to be an 'expert' because you 'do' it at work.

Info on activated carbon for those of us who don't actually treat charcoal with oxygen on a daily basis  .

http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/energy/question209.htm

Activated carbon that is sealed will work to eliminate odors to a degree. None are 100% effective but it's an excellent start. Shop around, don't let 'cannabis specific' uses for an item quadruple the price you pay.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 9, 2010)

i claim to be no expert just trying to pass on actual facts from research and not from stoners on a forum,..no offence again..im a stoner to and fell for that shit for years. not sure whats wrong with pluggin shit if its good and is cost efficient,. if we have shit that suks ill say so to. im not on the forums as part of the job. im here on my own and have been for many years trying to help where i can. nobody pays for my opinion nor owns it just cause im employed by a nute co.

hahaha...you want pics of my shop sure...no problem...tomorrow then ill bring in the cam. and we are all in the latest bizz edition of max yield if ya want to see the whiole group of us.


----------



## Sencha (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't say that you didn't know how carbon works. I said I can buy the same carbon in a pet store that you use in your filters, and that's a fact. I can buy the larger carbon pieces in bulk and the small super heated active carbon in smaller quantities.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 10, 2010)

ya sorry if i sounded snotty, hard not to being attacked daily on this site...and only this site.

and again, size dont have anything to do with it realy. its the holes not size of chunk you get. yes a larger chunk may have more room for holes inside but those dont. they are more a solid mass than what we use also ouras is way way way lighter being its full of tiny porous holes to catch odours not pieces as that does. funny how the small ones are in smaller packs...maybe cause its better with more pours as i say here. ive tried the pet shop stuff and no way it lives up to the better quality stuff. also the type of carbon makes a big diff to. we use coconut for odours. i bet theres is just burnt wood.
whats funny is we make the stuff and people think they can buy the same at the pet shop but is cheeper than we can even sell it at. hows that if quality is as high as ours and the effort into making it is same.
activated carbon is not all equal if anyone bothered reading the other link i posted.

this is what our stuff is.....

GP Filter is one of the best selling activated carbon filter and is fast becoming the preferred choice for odor removal world wide, especially plant pollens and odors. The secret lies in the ultra light RC-48 carbon used inside every GP Filter. Odorous pollutants need only contact a GP filter for a fraction of a second to be totally eradicated from the air with 100% efficiency. This 24carat carbon source makes for the lightest, smallest and most effective carbon filters available with an average three-year life span. Our 100% virgin RC-48 carbon is activated in the largest carbon kiln in the southern hemisphere by Ti-West industries. Ti-West ensures every batch of RC-48 carbon is independently laboratory tested for purity and consistency to the highest available standards. The end result is 24 carat carbon (ASTM Guaranteed)


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 11, 2010)

here ya go for the non believers or whatever the reason was....cant show to much as people arent even allowed in the back nute erea. this was getting ready for the toronto medical trade show that treating yourself put on that we attended. the pics on the banner are of my own grows ive done and the dog is just our shop buddy


----------



## brandon4g63 (Nov 14, 2010)

So how can I order a 6x24 phresh for that cheap of a price


----------



## farmboss (Nov 14, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> this is what our stuff is.....
> 
> GP Filter is one of the best selling activated carbon filter and is fast becoming the preferred choice for odor removal world wide, especially plant pollens and odors. The secret lies in the ultra light RC-48 carbon used inside every GP Filter. Odorous pollutants need only contact a GP filter for a fraction of a second to be totally eradicated from the air with 100% efficiency. This 24carat carbon source makes for the lightest, smallest and most effective carbon filters available with an average three-year life span. Our 100% virgin RC-48 carbon is activated in the largest carbon kiln in the southern hemisphere by Ti-West industries. Ti-West ensures every batch of RC-48 carbon is independently laboratory tested for purity and consistency to the highest available standards. The end result is 24 carat carbon (ASTM Guaranteed)


i am sold that you may have the best filters made. however, is $93.99 for the smallest CFM really cheap, or "40% difference" from any other similar filter?


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 14, 2010)

40%...what??...it wasnt me that said 40% of anything. it was the other guys that got 40% off and ours is that same price without the discount for same size he got...i think is what it was


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2010)

OK... here is my opinion. I am not a filter designer, but here it goes.

All the real phresh filters use RC-48 activated carbon... (I assume the same as medi's GP filters) This carbon should be relatively tightly packed so that the air is forced to touch some carbon at some point during its travel into the filter. The reason Phresh claims they cannot be reloaded is because the proper packing procedure and machines required to ensure that ALL the air passing through the filter actually touches the carbon. Anyone with half a brain can open the filter, dump the carbon and reload it with some carbon... This is not recomended and I'll explain in different words in a sec.

As for CAN filters, I believe they were reloadedable at some point. Since they have a larger "carbon cargo" area it's a bit safer to have the DIY guys reload the filter. the air is likely to touch carbon if it has to travel through 2" of carbon vs 1" for example. I do not know if those are the proper numbers. This also explains the extra weight of the CAN filters. They have more carbon of the cheaper chunkier carbon.

Why is RC-48 carbon (finely crushed carbon) better then standard fish carbon? Let's think of a tube 4" in diameter. Let's fill that tube with rocks... is it full? No, let's put some sand to fit between those rocks... is it full? For this analogy it is. The point is, the pourus rock in this tube by itself would allow air being pulled through it a probability that it sneaked past the rocks without touching them. If the finer rock (like sand or RC-48 carbon) was used then the air would be to guaranteed to touch carbon. 

I'm happy to buy new filters every 4 runs. They are still good by most standards when I change them out.


----------



## overmyhead (Nov 28, 2010)

At what levels are they all affected by humidity? Once they dry out are they back to normal?


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 28, 2010)

no, it kills the life span of the filter. there is no set % of humidity that does this, each room is diff and each compnaies stuff is different.


----------



## overmyhead (Nov 29, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> no, it kills the life span of the filter. there is no set % of humidity that does this, each room is diff and each compnaies stuff is different.


Thanks. Any way you could ask someone at work to see what kind of numbers might do it? Reason is, I had to stop using a dehumidifier and have avoidded any mold issues with more air movement but ever since I switched to a phresh filter from can I've had problems. I put a comperable sized one in the tent and have even added an 8" outside and still have issues.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 29, 2010)

nobody can say a time frame. as each rooms conditions are diff as i already said., obviously the higher the humidity the less life. more heat less life and so on. howe long its high humidity. way to many vaiables to give a day for it to last to. ive had up to 70% as a veg then 60 ish for blooms and sometimes its way high and caused me pm and mine was taken out after 1.5 years and went to a bigger one with new room and put the old one in veg now....all still fine.

whats the room size and what are the cfm of the fans and filters you are havin issues wigth. and how many and sizes of lights.

id bet more its the set up and not the filter but i cant say as i dont work for phresh. maybe they went cheep now on the contents. i know with ours we havent had 1 come back or 1 single complaint yet since ive been there in about a year


----------



## overmyhead (Nov 30, 2010)

it's a 5x9 tent with a 6' can fan - can't remember the cfm but it was great with the can filter, not so great with the phresh. I also have an 8" phresh with a 12" econline fan scrubbing outside the tent now and with both on it does ok as long as the door is shut. Do you know if ozone interferes with the carbon? 2 600 w lights, 2 200 w leds and 6 9w led bars.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 30, 2010)

im lost to why you are scrubbing outside the tent. need to be scrubing inside or its not doing anything for you. and ya if the door is open the cfm or fans efficiency is gone now as itas not a sealed room creating negative pressure we need for these to work as they should.
not sure on ozone, but id doubt it has any effect on them, but i will ask da boss man here.


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 30, 2010)

DIY! Just thought this might be of interest to you. It's the thread in my sig.


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 30, 2010)

been using a can filter for about 15 months, but why do you have change a filter??? my filter is attached outside the grow room, and the smell isn't bad??? but the can filter lasts according to the hydro store 1 year and half inside the room and 6 months outside the room??? i guess i'm only using for smell during flowering, it this the purpose of a filter????


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 30, 2010)

well a filter on the outsdide of a room isnt doing anything for smell as the smell is inside. its not doin a dam thing out there. thats like havin the light out of the room...no good....lol what...your store said outside room to???...wow bad store...
ya the whole reson for a filter is the take the smells and obsorb them before it exhaust the heat and air from in the room to out of the room. cant grab any smell if it isnt in the room where the smell is.


----------



## jjnell (Dec 1, 2010)

phresh filters work just fine.. i have had run my system with a single filter for years


----------



## Medi 1 (Dec 1, 2010)

overmyhead...seems your question has stumped most guys at the shop on the ozone and the life of a filter. one thing they did say is never have the ozone before the filter as it isnt meant to be in the room with the plants. it will or may kill them. its meant to be used as a separate room to dump this smell to then run ozone in that room after it leaves the grow erea. this is the correct way to run ozone. i was given a number to our guy in austrailia to call and get more details if we want,.if your that into knowing i can make a call for you...kinda have me curious as well now.


----------



## jjnell (Dec 3, 2010)

those dragon filters are higher in price than the phresh filters, and my phresh filter is properly sized for my room and it COMPLETELY eliminates all odors from 6 pineaaple express and 3 white russians


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Dec 6, 2010)

So far I am 6-7 weeks into flowering and it is controlling smell on my Banana Kush monster that has over a lb (dry) on it. I will be moving a Phresh filter into the drying room too and will give a review of that. The room has a little smell in it right now, but the exhaust smells charcoal clean


----------



## mutt (Dec 8, 2010)

I just bought the Phresh filter and had to send it back cause the flange is 3/8 (in diameter) larger than normal I could not hook up a duct to it. There solution to this problem is the crimp the flange so it smaller.


----------



## chrono (Dec 8, 2010)

Can i throw my Phat filter in the mix, its awesome............


----------



## overmyhead (Dec 11, 2010)

medi 1 - if you could make that call it'd be great. Right now I've got the ozone machine in the room but outside the tent. It comes on at lights on and goes off when lights are out. But technically I guess you could say it is before and after the filter because the filter is exhausting on top of the tent, where the ozone is but it's all getting sucked back into the tent eventually. I haven't seen any ozone damage on the plants. If I had an ideal set up with a lung room of sorts I'd def just vent into it and nuke with ozone but that's not an option right now. Also, can ona screw with the charcoal filters?


----------



## Medi 1 (Dec 11, 2010)

ya i can call..and oyur set is sounds wrong. you shouldnt be intaking the room stuff back in. the ozone needs to be vented outdoors. it can kill you. if that thing is on that long its probably not doing anything or there would be plant damage id think. then you run a filter/ozone and ona???...wow, overkill. and ona is obsorbed by the plant so may have that taste to it, i do know tghat one.
if yu had some pics of the set up this may help me figure what you got going on. it may be right just me not understading the set up. technicaly you should only need ozone or a fitler not both. and ona shouldnt ever be right in the grow erea. 
im also starting a web cast channel and will be going over diff subjects like this. if your itnerested in this let me know. its live and i have it set up for a virtual deal so you guys can ask questions as i run the videos. i can pass the addy to those that have an interest.


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have had my mind set on a can filter till I saw a vid on you tube about the phresh filters and I think that I am going to go with the phresh mainly because of the weight. Keep us posted on how it all turns out.


----------



## jay b (Feb 9, 2011)

Medi 1 said:


> sure but thats not the right carbon to use. that is meant to catch larger particles of poop and foods...not vapours. there is no vapours in water. you get what ya pay for there.


Yes it is the right carbon to use!


----------



## Medi 1 (Feb 9, 2011)

prove it then. ive explained it to many times already


----------



## MrSaltine420 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've had my Phresh filter for a little while now and have to say it does the job so far no complaints. Check it out on my you tube. Peace http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmKCt3sPcHw


----------



## kawgomoo (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK A PHRESH FILTER! fuck them with a limp dick.

just stay away. its cheap chinese junk.

dont even get me started on the fact the duct is entirely the wrong size, the filter costs more than a CAN, blows carbon dust FUCKING EVERYWHERE.

THESE THINGS ARE PIECES OF DOG SHIT!

Going back to can, i should have never strayed. My can 100 is still going strong after 3+ years 24/7 use. And i got it USED. 

Every time i have built out for someone and used a non can filter they regretted it and ended up switching out mid run. 

I cannot stress enough phresh filters are over priced pieces of dog shit, and i am HIGHLY disappointed with this product.

never mind it being over priced and ineffective on top of dirty. But unless you have a pair of duct crimpers {highly labor intensive} you will NEVER get this piece of shit installed.

PHRESH IS TO BE AVOIDED LIKE THE PLAGUE!!

Dont care what the newbs say. 15+ years experience here. take my word or dont, just trying to save you guys some of your hard earned money!

if weight is a huge deal get a can lite.


----------



## sniffer (Jul 26, 2011)

i use two Phat filters i bought from plantlighting.com and im very happy with them


----------



## Spuzzum (Sep 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> As for CAN filters, I believe they were reloadedable at some point. Since they have a larger "carbon cargo" area it's a bit safer to have the DIY guys reload the filter. the air is likely to touch carbon if it has to travel through 2" of carbon vs 1" for example. I do not know if those are the proper numbers. This also explains the extra weight of the CAN filters. They have more carbon of the cheaper chunkier carbon.
> 
> Why is RC-48 carbon (finely crushed carbon) better then standard fish carbon? Let's think of a tube 4" in diameter. Let's fill that tube with rocks... is it full? No, let's put some sand to fit between those rocks... is it full? For this analogy it is. The point is, the pourus rock in this tube by itself would allow air being pulled through it a probability that it sneaked past the rocks without touching them. If the finer rock (like sand or RC-48 carbon) was used then the air would be to guaranteed to touch carbon.



Can-Filter factory actually shakes the carbon to pack it.. and vacuum any dust.

[video=youtube;OVHSLDegQWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVHSLDegQWw[/video]


By the way.. Can-Filter does sell refill buckets...



> *Replacement Carbon
> The same high-quality CKV-4 activated carbon used in Can Filters,
> available separately in a 25-pound bucket or 25-kilogram bag.
> 
> ...


http://www.who-sells-it.com/images/catalogs/1904/pdf_7833.pdf


----------



## OrganicC (Feb 6, 2012)

Where do you get these percentages from? A hat? How on earth would you even have a clue as to these filters not meeting their ratings? Learn how to match your fan and filters cfm and you'll have a long lasting filter that works.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 21, 2012)

These Green Planet guys are rip offs of Advanced Nutes (some former employees) and they are as crooked as they guys from AN. Nothing wrong with that people are in business for money and a living, if that involves lies, deceit, half-truths, erroneous information then ok. Just another example how easy the sheep follow in the MMJ world.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 21, 2012)

fred flintstoned said:


> Also investigate Mountain Air filters. They cost more, but last three years. That's what they claim anyway. Mine's been going almost that long with no problems.
> Fred


my second choice to can filter,

fuck phresh and phat all you hear is problems


----------



## willy led wonka (May 21, 2012)

a trick to making your filters last longer is to vaccum to pre-filter monthly or change it every 6 months. And it helps to roll the filter on the floor to "re-distrubute" the air pockets in the carbon. Its supposed to help freshen the filter back up some and add to the life of any filter. I use the presh filters and have for a couple of years now and dont have any odor issues.


----------



## eurasianfarmer (Oct 6, 2012)

ai works in the sell biznisses many long times. ia noes everthing bouts the filtars.

hours arr besstest fo shure, buy buy buy from uss, we are betterer than anyones ever.

i dont care, care no, not care less, im not promoting our shop, just dont buy from anyone cos theyre wrong uknow.

Prove it then.... i is a haf explaineinged soo menne thymes now...

woooooooowooooooo...... rollitup cant stopping us. wee gots this shit on lock!!

fukk t modz.

mr ganja, hoody hooo....TROLLOP


----------



## Millsie (Oct 20, 2012)

eurasianfarmer said:


> ai works in the sell biznisses many long times. ia noes everthing bouts the filtars.
> 
> hours arr besstest fo shure, buy buy buy from uss, we are betterer than anyones ever.
> 
> ...


You sir, are my hero. 

Was thinking about one of these.. 

Anyone know a cheap place to get them? Cheapest I've found is 250USD (300NZD) to New Zealand for a 6" 400CFM Phresh Filter here.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Oct 20, 2012)

I have used both CAN and Phresh.... I prefer and continue to use Phresh.


----------



## redi jedi (Oct 20, 2012)

willy led wonka said:


> a trick to making your filters last longer is to vaccum to pre-filter monthly or change it every 6 months. And it helps to roll the filter on the floor to "re-distrubute" the air pockets in the carbon. Its supposed to help freshen the filter back up some and add to the life of any filter. I use the presh filters and have for a couple of years now and dont have any odor issues.


Your first tip is good advice but if you have to roll your filter around to "re-distribute" the carbon, your filter is a POS. A properly filled and packed filter will have no air pockets.

Small filters that are spent can be baked in a oven, burning off the VOC's. You could bake a large one too if you have a big enough oven. 

A few hours at 450f ,or hotter, and its good as new.


----------



## charface (Oct 20, 2012)

Never used Can but my phresh works perfectly.
Negative pressure in my room, pushed under my house into a 24" phresh.
0 smell anywhere. But if I leave the door open for even a few minutes it smells terribly so I know the system works.
I can not imagine you would get different results with any good quality filter as long as you mind the recommended pressures.


----------



## chadkush (Jun 20, 2013)

I hear good things about mountian air.


----------



## fssalaska (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm thinking of trying a Phresh filter myself been using Active Air 75 Carbon Filters for 6 years now and sick of the wight and having to take the top off and spray foam in and replace the top cause the carbon dose not make a seal to the top of the filter Active Air has piss poor quality control but it was the only filter I could get in the town were I live. With the Phresh if they will work as good or hopefully better it will be worth getting raped on the shipping..

Also , I have used a canair filter and it worked awesome but the filter was 200 dollars and the shipping was almost 270 and although the filter worked well it was not worth 475 dollars.
With the Phresh 8x24 159 bucks and 68 for shipping I can live with that.


----------



## fssalaska (Feb 26, 2014)

I know this is a old thread but help a brother out here ?


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Apr 24, 2014)

I want a mountain air but they won't ship to Ak. I have amazonprime so i guess i'll get the phresh that is on sale.


----------



## sunny747 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a phresh. Seems to work great, but I don't have experience with other filters and I am trying to grow low-stink strains.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Apr 25, 2014)

You can reactivate those big filters by asking your local powder coater to run them in their oven. It will be a lot cheaper than a new filter.

Phat or Phresh is what I use and recommend.


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 30, 2014)

Snaps what temp does it have to get to? I think I want to do that with my can 150


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 30, 2014)

I like the Phat filters, I think they run slightly cheaper then phresh?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Apr 30, 2014)

NickNasty said:


> Snaps what temp does it have to get to? I think I want to do that with my can 150


200F (ish)

If it has a wrap, remove it first.

Bake long enough to bring core temp up to 200 for ten minutes.

Let cool and reuse.


----------



## mrbungle79 (Apr 30, 2014)

using an 8x24 phresh venting out between me and the neighbor and very little if any smell at all. If I leave the grow room door open while im in there and have to shut off the exhaust the whole house stinks so I can attest to phresh filters doing their job. several ghost train haze #1's in there by the way along with a few others so you know its not that im running stink free plants


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Apr 30, 2014)

Been running a phresh filter for yr now, still zero smell. 
Not sure on other filters, but phresh can be run as a pull or push thru. Gives a few more options when setting up vent system.


----------



## fssalaska (May 3, 2014)

UPDATE I tried 2 phresh filters they suck ass lots of dust everywhere and did not do much for odor  6x24 and a 8x24 after that I got 2 8x40 canlite filters and no dust and they are working 100% better than the phresh filters ... I think phresh filters are shit I'll never waste my money on them again, they may do ok with less smellier strains but they are piss poor for stopping Critical Kush odor.


----------



## tstick (May 3, 2014)

Man, I LOVE my Phresh filter! Absolute zero smell!


----------



## thenameless2470 (May 4, 2014)

i used phresh filters and i got great results. i think you will always have a little odor more so when you are handling your girls .i also think the higher you can have your filters the better they can filter the odor.


----------

